# Prevent samba client to freeze when server goes offline

## Kytrix

Hello,

I have this problem since several times and didn"t find any solution ..

My computer is connecter to my server via WiFi , and i use samba to shares my files.

If my WiFi conection goes down for a little moment, my samba shares doesn't respond and  a simple ls in the folder containing the mount point take a minute to respond ! then after a while the share goes down and ls (or nautilus ..ect ) respond as fast as usualy.

i didn"t find any option to user with smbmount to prevent to wait to the end of the world .. 

in this case it will be nice that the share be remounted automaticaly  :Smile: 

I hope my explation was clear.

Thank you for helping  :Smile: 

----------

## Kytrix

up!

nobody has an answer to that problem or nobody had that problem ?  :Very Happy: 

i get that from ubuntu and gentoo client =)

Kytrix.

----------

## Hu

Are the files being shared through smbfs or cifs?  You say smbmount, which implies smbfs.  However, smbfs is the older module to support legacy systems.  Why are you using Samba instead of NFS?  What is the output of cat /proc/mounts on one of the clients when the share is mounted?  What is the output of uname -a; emerge -pv net-fs/samba on both the client and the server?

----------

